# pinhole camera??



## photoromopr (Mar 21, 2006)

ok, so im quite confused about your guys' pinhole cameras. in my photo 1 class last year, i made a pinhole out of a oatmeal container. we sealed the light leaks with a thick plastic bag material that we put over the lid, and then we made a hole about the size of a quarter, taped a piece of aluminum over the hole, and poked a tiny hole with a needle. then we bent a piece of photo paper and put it in the rounded container so it was curved almost all the way around. i didnt like the result so much. im confused about how people on this website are making them, and if anyone has examples of some nice pinhole shots, and how to do it, reply to this, it has grabbed my attention.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 22, 2006)

Well.  Mine had a slightly different approach.  I took a dust cap (for my Digital SLR body) and drilled a 1 CM hole in it centrally.  I then covered the hole with a thick piece of silver foil (from clean new disposable foil flan base)  I then made a very small hole.  I was aiming for approx 0.29 mm diameter.  All you do then is insert the dust cap, and work out the exposure.

The only thing I would say is the process needs a bucketful of light... as the performance of the digital sensor on 1600 iso @ 30 seconds is shocking which was what my living.  As the light improved yesterday, I took this shot @ 3 seconds exposure, as a NEF file http://www.bigwhitebox.com/search/?terms=1132

Its a kinda fun and retro thing to do, but I can see that the softness and depth of focus useful for some dreamy landscapes or portraits


----------



## photoromopr (Mar 22, 2006)

lol that sounds complicated. i just know how to make the traditional one. i dont own an slr (although that would be awesome) because i dont have any money for that kind of stuff. im just doing traditional b&dub


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a new pin hole that I haven't tried yet.  Waiting for some other things in the mail, but.. It is a cheap plastic 35 mm one dollar at the junk store kind of thing.  Drilled out the lens and shutter with the back open of course.  Then added a pinhole opening.  It came up with a f of f100.  I plan to shoot it soon will let you know what the prints look like.  Should be reasonably interesting since I never did a 35mm one before.


----------

